

HN POLL: Have you taken courses in OS, PL, Arch., & Algos? - verdverm

2x, 4x, 4x, 4x
======
onemach
I suppose OS is Operating System, Arch Computer Architecture and Algos
Algorithm. Does PL means Programming Language?

